
Google will soon block battery-draining ads from loading in Chrome - cameronbrown
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/14/21258899/google-chrome-block-resource-heavy-ads-loading-august
======
bryanrasmussen
I mean that's good and all but if you have battery draining ads being blocked
by Google you are being blocked by a competitor and that seems like something
someone would want to sue for, and what's more something I think you would win
a lot for.

------
grishka
I still don't understand who thought that allowing ads to run arbitrary code
in the first place was a good idea.

~~~
q92z8oeif
Advertising companies, like google.

~~~
grishka
What problems does that solve that displaying an image (possibly animated gif)
that links somewhere would have?

------
q92z8oeif
in other news:

local drug dealer will prevent competing gangs from selling drugs in their
turf.

